# Painting a Houseboat



## spinspokes (Jul 24, 2018)

Painting this houseboat in dry dock fortunately! Structure is rough textured fiberglass. Oil based paint on it now, but not sure what. Hearing everything from using expensive Marine Topside paint to using basic exterior paint. It's on fresh water, so UV is really the main concern.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Painting boats is really not the area of expertise here. We are structural painters (houses, commercial buildings, decks, fences, etc). I suggest you look for a site that is dedicated to boats and their coatings.
This thread is now closed.


----------

